
Austria 'rejects far-right president, electing Van der Bellen' - manuelriel
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-36362505
======
manuelriel
Now we look at you, USA.

~~~
pigpaws
ha! the only other option is far-left. not a great selection here...

